# [casemod] Anubis



## CapTen (Oct 22, 2018)

Welcome to my next project

*"Anubis"*

Anubis is portrayed in old traditions as a jackal,
whose task was to lead the souls of the people into the land of the dead.

In this project a jackal head should be polygonized and adapted to the Cougar Conquer.
I have had this idea for a long time but when I saw this case for the first time it was time to put the idea into action.

Furthermore, 2 300mm reservoirs are to be mounted on each side of the housing and be clad with aluminum to suit the case.
Here's a short taste but see for yourself how I implemented this idea.





*Hardware:*
CPU: Intel I7 7800X/I5 7640X
Mainboard: Asus Ramppage VI Extreme
VGA: Asus Strix Geforce GTX 1070ti
Case: Cougar Conquer
PSU: Cougar GX-F 750
Fan: Cougar ?
SSD: 2 x Crucial MX500 500Gb
Ram: Ballistix Elite 8x4Gb DDR4 3000Mhz

*watercooling:*
Bitspower custom


Take a look at the installed hardware:


























I would like to thank all sponsors who support me so energetically in this Project:

*ASUS

COUGAR

BITSPOWER

CRUCIAL

BALLISTIX*​


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 22, 2018)

Interesting. Bizarre, but interesting.


----------



## phill (Oct 22, 2018)

Would like to see how this one turns out


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 22, 2018)

CapTen said:


> CPU: Intel I7 7800X/I5 7640X


Which one are you going for? I'd avoid the i5x it's a joke.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 22, 2018)

Edit: You can't run an "i5 X" series processor in there anyways.


----------



## CapTen (Oct 29, 2018)

@Xx Tek Tip xX  okay thx, good to know
I bought the I5 and wonder why not all memory is working. Nobody works on the left side only. But right all 8 run individually. I have already checked all socket pinnings and suspected that the memory controller of the CPU is defective. But your hint explains a lot, of course.
Okay let's see how I clear that up now.


Time for the first update.
First, I built the head out of paper.
Sounds easy, but it is not XD






So I could now transfer the measurements from the paper head to Plexiglas and have cut this.
Depending on how large the existing plexiglass was, a circular, stitch or the scroll saw was used.
For the most part, I was only able to recycle leftovers here, which is why I also used the various plexiglass varieties.









after everything was sawn clean and straightened I began to grind all edges to miter.
Now I could stick one part after the other with Akryfix R192.











After everything had been glued and dried, I additionally filled in all splices with Akryfix and reinforced.
After coarse sanding, all necessary parts were prepared with polyester putty for painting.











After several coats of primer and spray filler I fastened the head to the housing by means of a hinge.






fits pretty well I have to say.






Now I have set on both sides cutouts to reach the USB slots and the power Buttons.











Now I have painted the head completely black matt from inside and outside











Next, I want to provide the project with different round elements.
For this I cut with a hole cutter a few circles in two sizes.






This I then slanted with the router laterally to 60 degrees and deepened the inner area






to sink there 3mm Plexiglas can. This was eventually cut also briefly before.











The slices I now cut in the form of wings which are later to rotate by means of a Motor.






Now I also started to prime everything here and to spatula until I had a nice smooth surface for painting.






The orange side of the case went to the collar.
First of all, sanded again, primed with Alugrundierung and then painted black.






Since my loop later, as always, something special, I had to put holes on the case for the radiator






Now I cut with the circular saw 2mm aluminum and bent it in the form of the side part.
So I've created a relatively small space to hide cables and
In addition, the whole hardware area looks even neater.











Now I have further processed the sheet for mounting the SSD's and the cable guide of the 24pin ATX connector,
which I want to provide later with 10mm cable conduits.











Okay the beginning is done.
The next update will come soon ​


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 29, 2018)

CapTen said:


> I bought the I5 and wonder why not all memory is working. Nobody works on the left side only. But right all 8 run individually. I have already checked all socket pinnings and suspected that the memory controller of the CPU is defective. But your hint explains a lot, of course.
> Okay let's see how I clear that up now.


Yep the i5 will only be able to use 50% of the memory slots available, it can only handle dual channel - not quad channel, hence no usage of 8 ram modules.


----------



## Salty_sandwich (Oct 29, 2018)

OP I would love to have a work shop and the tools to get into stuff like this, grate work.


----------



## CapTen (Oct 29, 2018)

@Salty_sandwich  I also only have a 3x3m workshop IN my apartment.
 And believe me, three years ago I just had a cordless screwdriver. 
I almost always buy only the cheapest machines, because no money no modding


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 30, 2018)

neat. case same name as my cat lol that's what's got me here .


----------



## Jetster (Oct 30, 2018)

Cool design and story


----------



## CapTen (Nov 6, 2018)

Thx to all and my cat´s name is Santa´s little helper "Rubrecht" XD

*Kapitel 2* 

Now it goes to the reservoir.

First I cut me a 5mm thick aluminum rail as a carrier for mounting






this then provided with the corresponding holes






and shaped the ends to match the housing screws






Now I had to equip the premium AGB holders of Bitspower with an additional thread





















Now I drew the cover of the reservoir on 2mm aluminum.
Before, of course, there were tons of paper templates before I decided to design.






After that, all openings were sawed out
















Before bending the aluminum, I cut all the edges to be bent by about half with the flex.







After that I could bend it relatively easily by means of a cheap bending bench.






Now everything was prepared as usual for painting and painted black.






Now I've made an S-light for indirect lighting for the reservoirs.
For this I cut myself 8mm plexiglass and scored this every 2mm with a cutter knife.











Now I needed a white translucent Plexiglas disc that scatters the light and a small strip on which I glue the LED Stripe






Lack of space, I glued from below and at the ends no plexiglass. All unnecessary openings were simply filled with polyester putty.
I now taped the white diffuser and painted the whole S-light black.
The other plate later serves as a side PSU cover











Not bad, that's how I imagined it











The S-Light I have now attached from the inside with double-sided tape






In order to blind the lower part of the reservoir, I cut myself 0.75 mm aluminum sheet,
  curved in shape, painted black and covered with 4D carbon foil on the outside











Okay I hope it was interesting.
To be continued​


----------



## CapTen (Nov 19, 2018)

*Chapter 3*

Hello and on we go.
By the way, the Strix 1070ti had to be converted to water cooling.











Now it was up to the attachment of the round elements.
The two small holes are for attachment and the big hole is for the shaft on which the wings are attached.
















Now the drive.
I had disassembled a defective printer and removed all existing engines.
Here I have chosen a suitable and now built a small bracket for it.
Basically, this is just a small aluminum L-profile which I have edited something for the engine and a small
Piece of aluminum sheet for attachment to the housing .











To adjust the engine, the holes were ground in slots






Now the pump has been modified a bit.
First, I cut a Plexiglas tube and glued both ends with Plexiglas






I cut a triangle into the visible opening






and then work the outside edge with the router






The holder for the pump is 2mm aluminum sheet.
I crimped this at the ends, using a POM tube in the diameter of the pump.






The whole thing fits together like that











Now I have painted the pump attachment and the holder black






and mounted on the rear foot of the Case






After the paint had hardened well I covered the back with chrome foil.
The cables were then hidden in cable protection conduits from the hardware store.






As a pad for the pump holder, I cut now 8mm Plexiglas






have chamfered edges and cut a groove for an LED Sripe











The edges have now been sanded with 600 grit sandpaper and the underside simply covered with black foil






Now the LEDs are mounted and attached to the housing together with the pump






So that the whole construction fits into the overall picture, I have built this small element which is then screwed onto the pump from above.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 19, 2018)

Subbed.

You have some crafty hands, sir. Every part looks like its laser cut. Awesome.


----------



## CapTen (Dec 16, 2018)

*Chapter 4*

Time for cable laying and everything that goes with it.
For the small round element, I attached a potentiometer to the rear end of the upper case cover.











For the wing, I glued a small piece of Plexiglas and sanded it into shape, which can easily be attached and now I can use it to regulate the speed of the motor.






In the SSD tray, a hole had to be set for the piping because it rests in the lower area directly on the front radiator






Now I began to purchase all attachments of the housing with chrome foil






The loop has now been relocated. The position of the ball valve was still changed because I did not like this and the black angle Fittings were finally exchanged for chrome, I had miscalculated something.
The loop thus passes from the pump into the VGA and then to the CPU






From the CPU down into the upper radiator






From there it goes with two pipes above the IO panel over and into the front radiator again purely. One of the two tubes I have taken out of action with a silicone grafting (photo follows)
















From the front radiator it goes inside out through the SSD tray and then dual through both reservoirs






and finally back to the pump.






In order to still have the wlan antennas standing around separately, a small aluminum angle was cut here






and above the motherboard attached to the case and later also painted and partly covered with foil.






For a reasonably orderly cable laying had to be drilled here and there still holes.
This is directly under the IO Panel. A fan assembly from the outside is probably not intended for this case.






For the 24er ATX cable I have built a short extension and pushed in 4-strands through the cable conduits.











in order to keep the cable conduits in position, there still had to be needle and thread. This makes it possible to keep even normal sleeved cables in a relatively inconspicuous shape.






Now I did not like the optics on the right side of the mainboard so I made a strip of Plexiglas, satinized the cut edges






and glued on the back still 1cm thick Plexiglas as a spacer on it.






This strip I have now stuck with spy film. After 10 attempts without satisfactory success, everything did not help
and I had to foil it directly under the water in the bathtub to avoid getting dust inclusions and Blisters.











The Z-Caps with LEDs of the reservoir I have directly connected to the cables of my S-Lights.






in order to connect everything directly to the board, adapters were needed






So that I can continue to open the cover of the Conquer I fixed the cable from the potentiometer inconspicuously from the inside with black insulating tape.







Okay, I have not documented every smallest cable, but on the whole it was.
It lacks only a small reactor for the front and then I would be ready but more on that later.​


----------



## CapTen (Dec 23, 2018)

*Chapter 5*



Happy 4th Advent and welcome to Chapter 5, the last update.
Even though I was already more than happy with the whole project,
In spite of all this, I decided to add another round element to the front, the reactor.

First, I took some thermoforming foil and a fruit bowl and made an impression of the fruit bowl






I cut this and stuck it in a 1cm thick Plexiglas ring which I previously beveled to 60 degrees.






In addition, he got a 3mm bottom plate






which I now attached from below






Now I stuck the whole inner area with white matt foil and protect the later glowing places with black foil











Now I painted the white foil silver. Unfortunately, I was not able to obtain the range with the chrome foil, because it is much more stable than the white foil and I can not expose the thermoforming film so too high temperatures.






As the paint dries, I cut another 1 cm thick circle, slanted the edges back to 60 degrees and worked it a bit with the router.






Now I cut my logo out of 3mm Plexiglas






and satin, the cut edges with 600 wet sandpaper






After I painted the circle once outside black, I took the lying surfaces with chrome foil which is plotted in the area of my logo.
So I can make the logo shine through backlight.






After the reactor had hardened I protected the silver area with foil and painted the rest black.
After everything was done, I removed all the foil (except for the silver painted understood) and varnished everything again with semi-gloss varnish..
Now I have stuck the reactor with two chrome rings and finished.






Now I placed in the reactor still digital LEDs and provided them immediately with a plug to continue to remove the front can.






The other circle I have now also provided with a few accents.
I now position this exactly on the backplate of the CPU.






For lighting, I soldered a LED stripe to a small square and put it in the recessed area on the back of my logo.






Soooo that was it again.
The project is finished, in the next post, all final photos will follow as soon as possible.​


----------



## CapTen (Jan 23, 2019)

Hi,
I wish you all a Happy New Year!

Here finally all the final pictures, first without lighting and then with lighting 















































































































I hope you enjoyed it, I am already fully engrossed in the next project.
After three years, it's about time, next follows Project "Cheops" ​


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 23, 2019)

Very nice.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 24, 2019)

remixedcat said:


> Very nice.


And a whole lot of shiny!


----------



## CapTen (Mar 3, 2019)

Small update
"Anubis" won the second place for casemods at this year's DCMM on Dreamhack.
And two more trophy´s by visitor vote.
1st place Most spectacular creation and
1st place Beauty Case
That was an absolute surprise.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Mar 3, 2019)

Congratulations! That was one amazing build : )


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 3, 2019)

CapTen said:


> Small update
> "Anubis" won the second place for casemods at this year's DCMM on Dreamhack.
> And two more trophy´s by visitor vote.
> 1st place Most spectacular creation and
> ...


Well earned!


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 3, 2019)

Glad it turned out well... It shares my cat's name so it'd better.. Lol


----------



## CapTen (Mar 5, 2019)

Thx guy´s


----------

